# best RIP mortgage rate?



## rduane (30 Nov 2008)

Hello,

Looking to re-mortgage at the moment and looking at the best RIP mortgage deals.
It looks like AIB with a 4.79 percent APR variable rate is the best deal at the moment but i may be wrong. I saw on firstcredit.ie an offer of 4.1 percent APR for > 500,000 RIP mortgage. Does any-one know which lender this is with or if firstcredit.ie are creditable?

Does any-one know of a better RIP mortgage rate?

Thanks,
Russell


----------



## Jane1 (2 Dec 2008)

Hi i am looking at changing my RIP loan at the moment as well. I have an interest only loan of 170k with EBS at rate of 5.53%  LTV 30%. My home loan is on a tracker +0.9%. I recently contacted them to see if they would pass on any reduction to RIP loan....? Lots of reasons not to was what i got so i'm interested to see whats available as well.   Rgrds Jane.


----------



## rduane (16 Jan 2009)

Just for your information:

NIB now have RIP rates of 4.15% for <70 percent LTV
3.95%  for <60 percent LTV

No decision made on whether the last 0.5 percent ECB cut will be passed.

I have not found a better rate than this. If anybody else has, do not hesitate to post!!

Does anyone have a investment mortgage with NIB? How painful is the application process? 

Thanks,


----------



## bo se (28 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that rduane. I have some residential investment property (RIP - is this a new joke abbreviation for what was once happily called buy to let/BTL) mortgages coming off a fixed rate at the moment and am surprised at the rates being offered - generally over 1% higher than ones home mortgage. There seems to be very little comment about it in the media. A guy in one of the banks reckons there is litttle awareness of this at the moment but there are a lot of fixed rate investment mortgages due to expire in the next year or so. Any views/ suggestions/comments?


----------



## rustyjack (4 Feb 2009)

NIB are no longer giving out RIP mortgages. Looking to refinance loan to a longer term. how difficult is it to do this in the current climate? Anybody have any recent experiences with AIB who seem to have the best rate?

Thanks


----------

